# Do You Experience Physical Aggression In Your Relationship?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Physical aggression can be frightening and upsetting. Unfortunately, low level violence like pushing, shoving, and grabbing are common – 1/6 of all couples and 1/2 of couples who go to therapy report these kind of behaviors. Even when low level violence does not leave physical injuries, it can injure individuals emotionally. Low level violence can accidentally be dangerous (e.g., a shove leads that to a dangerous fall). Research shows that even low level violence has a negative effect on a relationship’s long-term satisfaction and results in higher rates of divorce/separation. Make sure you and your partner stay safe by committing yourself to nonviolence. 

Below are common cycles couples experience around physical aggression and tips for breaking out of these cycles. Because every couple is different, it’s important to read through each cycle. You might find that more than one applies to you or your partner’s behavior. 

To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

